# General > Literature >  Reduced thriller by local writer

## katarina

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reznik-Propo...eznik+proposal

Still 99p. Cheaper than a cup of coffee and a good read. But hurry as long as the sale lasts.

----------


## katarina

The Reznik Proposal is now in paperback form. A spy thriller set in the middle east.

----------

